# Frozen betta



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

STORYTIME:

Yesterday, my family bombed the house with foggers to get rid of a few pests (y'know, that time of year and all). On the back of the fogger packaging it highly advises to turn off fishtanks and/or remove them from the area. It was a sunny day outside and warm, so I put Cinder, and his tank, out on the patio just so he could get some sun. I figured since it was sunny and warm, Cinder wouldn't need his heater.

The day went on and we came back to the house, cleaned up after the foggers were finished and mopped down the whole house. I was so tired that I fell asleep, nice and cozy in my warm bed. 

I woke up this morning and got up to feed Cinder.... and I realized all too late that he was still outside!!! What was worse, THE TEMPERATURE DROPPED TO BELOW 60 DEGREES F OVERNIGHT (hooray for weird Texas weather) and he had NO HEATER.

I rushed outside barefoot and found the tank still right where I left it. I tapped the glass, hoping to get a response. 

Nothing. 

I moved around the tank, looking frantically for my Betta. I finally found him literally curled up inside of his castle. I picked up the castle and looked at him fully. 

He rolled over, pale and unmoving. 

I about cried. I covered him with his castle again and prayed aloud that my Heavenly Father would preserve his life. I got inside the house and set the tank near a window and quickly thought of what to do. I couldn't waste any time; he was already on Death's doorstep. 

I started dipping out the frigid water with large glasses and slowly refilling the tank with less-than-frigid water. I knew that if I poured straight hot water in the tank, the glass would break and Cinder would die from shock. 

Then, I had an idea. I'd like to call it divine inspiration. I got a bucket and filled with with water that was about 80 degrees. I got a plastic baggie, scooped Cinder and some freezing water up into it and floated it in the warm water.

Gradually, Cinder came back to life. For about ten minutes all he could do was sit with his nose in a corner and flutter his fins. I kept checking on him for signs of dropsy. I feared his kidney would have failed with the freezing temperature. But no, Cinder relieved himself and I knew he was gonna be okay. Eventually, I offered him food and he took it. By the time almost twenty minutes had passed, Cinder was moving around like his old self again. I knew he was ready to go back into his tank because I stuck my fingertip in the baggie to check his water and he BIT ME. 

:lol: I guess he's still pretty upset that I left him outside all night!! 

So the lessons learned: 

1. Don't leave your Betta outside. Ever. 
2. If your Betta does have the unfortunate fortune to nearly become a popsicle, act quickly. 
3. FLOAT YOUR BETTA IN WARM WATER. Do NOT immediately dump hot water into cold (you could break your tank!!)
4. Pray. I'm convinced that it works. I know it works.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, what a story!! Thank goodness he's ok!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, I'm glad he's ok!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

awesome job!!!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

wow! great job dood! thats crazy.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks y'all! 

Cinder's doing just fine. He flared at me a minute ago and he's a vibrant red color again. He's a bit more silver in the face, though. Should I be worried?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

O_O Whoa!! What a story! I totally would have panicked and not known what to do, awesome job and glad hes alright! :-D


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow I am glad he is alright.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow, great story like always lol. I'm so glad he's okay. You did a good job thinking of floating him in water.


----------



## LeahK (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow! Good for Cinder! That's an amazing story. You did a great job.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Wow, poor little guy! Glad you were able to think quickly and save him! 

May I suggest you might want to get him the mini heater as a "just in case?" 

Also, maybe you could get some aquarium salt for his tank if you don't already have some. If you measure it out right, it makes for a good preventative as another "just in case." Hope that helps!


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow! I'm glad he's ok, your quick thinking saved him!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW!! I'm SO glad he is OK!!!!!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Wow I am really happy Cinder is okay. That had to be such a scary feeling to remember he was left outside.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Good to see he's okay! The weather right now dips below 0 at nights, so you would have found your tank completely frozen over!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

glad hes okay!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I can't believe he survived! I'm soooooo happy that he made it thanks to your quick action  While I was reading the story I thought he was a goner for sure, but I was overjoyed when I read that he is ok!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow that is amazing, good thinking on your part! I'm glad he is ok! I'm with Kim, I thought he was a goner when I was reading it, but that's great he's doing good.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Whoa. I would have freaked out and maybe even given up. Quick thinking prevails again. I'm glad he's okay. Awesome story, btw.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Phew!! Crisis averted. 
Sounds like you got him warm in time to save him. Good job.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! 

Cinder is acting as if his near-death never happened. He was swimming madly all over his tank at breakfast time this morning. XD 

Also, just to clarify, Cinder DOES have a heater in his tank... but it plugs into the wall. And we don't have electrical outlets outside on the patio. I just figured the sun would be enough to keep him warm during the day and I'd bring him inside before nightfall.  My mistake, of course.


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank goodness he's okay.
That musve been terrible,
my bettas bite my fingers regularly, thyere always mad at me for not giving them enough food :lol:


----------



## HennaFlowers (Oct 26, 2009)

WOW, you two are pretty lucky!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Yep, we are!


----------

